
Wikipedia Still $1M Short Of Fundraising Goal For 2010 (And Why I Donated) - coolswan
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/31/wikipedia-still-1m-short-of-fundraising-goal-for-2010-and-why-i-donated/
======
coolswan
Wikipedia's way of raising is nothing short of brilliant. No other
organization could get this far without a one-time philanthropic donation.
Which makes me wonder how hard Wikipedia tries to go after the big one-time
donations.

